

Ask HN: Working at Google - is better to live nearby or in SF? - vette982

I'll be starting at Google in a few months and I'm debating between living in SF or nearby in Mountain View/Palo Alto/Sunnyvale.<p>I do like living in the city, but worry that commuting back and forth may get tiring on a daily basis. If I live in the cities around Google, I'll have to get a car, whereas living in SF I probably won't need one. What are everyone's thoughts?<p>Where does everyone in the Bay Area live/work?
======
lnanek2
They do have high quality company buses between SF and Mountain View. I've
been on them before. So even if you commute, at least you won't have to drive
and can do something useful like reading or programming.

Personally I'd prefer to live and work in Mountain View. I've lived happily in
East Palo Alto before without a car. Just had to take a bus to the Caltrain a
couple times a week or so for an event, but ate and grocery shopped within
walking distance most of the time. Very cost efficient.

------
racter
My TL takes the Gbus from SF, it's a two hour commute. I drive 1.5 hours from
the east bay. If you have a family and can afford it, mountain view is quite
nice. But if you're single, it's probably boring compared to SF. Depends on
how you want to spend your time I guess.

------
vette982
Live in South Bay and work in SF

------
vette982
Live in SF and work in South Bay

------
pizza
Heads up: this is how you do a poll -- <https://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

~~~
pmtarantino
"Sorry, you need 200 karma to create a poll." :)

------
argonaut
Google has an SF office. Try working there.

~~~
nostrademons
Project selection is much more limited at the SF office, since it's smaller.

------
vette982
Live and work in South Bay

